# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как стать настоящим мужчиной?

## Павел Богун

Скажите пожалуйста, что нужно чтобы развить в себе мужские качества?
Как стать настоящим мужчиной, тому кто не дотягивает до такого определения?
Как стать ответственным, решительным, уверенным и т.д?

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Павел!

Вопрос очень важный для многих. Спасибо, что вы его задали. И хорошо бы получить ответ от того, кто в действительности является ответственным, решительным, уверенным, и кого можно назвать настоящим мужчиной.

Из Бхагавад –гиты можно понять, что все живые существа духовны по своей природе, их души являются частичками Господа, а всё разнообразие материального мира, включая физические и тонкие (ум и разум) тела живых существ, образовано сочетанием трех гун: благости, страсти и невежества. Тела живых существ в Бхагавад-гите сравнивают с колесницей (как машина). Комбинация гун определяет принадлежность такой машины к варне:
1. Брахманы - врачи, ученые, учителя, священники… 
2. Кшатрии - правители, воины. 
3. Вайшьи - бизнесмены и фермеры. 
4. Шудры – рабочие. 

Иными словами комбинация гун в телах живых существ определяет деятельность, которая лучше всего им подходит, т.е. может принести человеку удовлетворение и дать возможности развития. Под развитием понимается улучшение качеств (от гуны невежества к гуне страсти и далее к гуне благости) и восстановление отношений с Господом. И это развитие возможно в случае правильного понимания своей природы и исполнения обязанностей, соответствующих ей. Помимо варны есть еще понятие ашрама, т.е. уклада жизни или социального статуса. Есть семейные люди, есть отреченные монахи, есть учащиеся и т.п. В каждом случае и обязанности, и деятельность будут отличаться.

Адекватное понимание своей природы и социального статуса означает принятие ситуации и себя таким, какой я есть. Неадекватное понимание и непринятие ведет к метанию от одного к другому, неудовлетворенности, потере энергии на то, чтобы казаться в ущерб раскрытия своих естественных задатков и способностей, застою в развитии. Иногда это происходит, когда человека сбивают с толку чьи-то ожидания, реклама, мода, собственные фантазии.

Адекватное понимание и принятие ведет к удовлетворению физических, эмоциональных, интеллектуальны и духовных потребностей, хорошим отношениям с другими и, в конечном счете, естественной благодарности Господу и энтузиазму в развитии.

Глядя на всё разнообразие варн и ашрамов, можно заметить, что мужские качества, образ настоящего мужчины и формы проявления ответственности, решительности и уверенности будут отличаться.

Для примера можно привести стихи из Бхагавад-гиты о решимости в трех гунах – глава 18 стихи 33-35 соответственно:
_«О сын Притхи, та решимость, которая непоколебима и делает человека целеустремленным в занятиях йогой, позволяя ему овладеть своим умом, потоками жизненного воздуха и чувствами, называется решимостью в гуне благости.»
«Решимость, побуждающая человека стремиться к плодам религии, материального благополучия и чувственных наслаждений, имеет природу гуны страсти, о Aрджуна.»
«A решимость, которая не может избавить человека от сновидений, страха, скорби, подавленности и иллюзии - эта решимость, лишенная рассудительности, о сын Притхи, порождена гуной тьмы.»

Также хорошим примером будут стихи из Бхагавад-гиты о качествах в трех гунах – глава 18 стихи 41-47 соответственно:
«Брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр можно узнать по их качествам, проявляющимся в деятельности, соответствующей трем гунам материальной природы, о покоритель врагов.»
«Умиротворенность, самообладание, аскетичность, чистота, терпение, честность, знание, мудрость и религиозность - таковы природные качества брахманов, проявляющиеся в их деятельности.»
«Героизм, сила, решимость, находчивость, отвага, щедрость и умение вести за собой - все это природные качества кшатриев, необходимые им для исполнения своего долга.»
«Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе вайшьев, шудры же предназначены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить другим.»
«Занимаясь деятельностью, соответствующей его природе, каждый человек может достичь совершенства. Пожалуйста, выслушай Меня: сейчас Я расскажу тебе о том, как сделать это.»
«Исполняя предписанные ему обязанности, любой человек может достичь совершенства, если поклоняется вездесущему Господу - источнику всех живых существ.»
«Лучше исполнять свои обязанности, пусть несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно исполнять чужие. Выполняя предписанные обязанности, отвечающие его природе, человек никогда не навлекает на себя греха.»_

Как же понять свою природу? 
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж в лекции «Принципы ведического образования» говорит так: «…_есть некая сфера, в которой человек может комфортно себя проявлять и чувствовать себя комфортно – это его природа. Когда я ясно понимаю свою роль, играю свою роль…- у меня возникают отношения правильные. И т. к. у меня возникают отношения правильные – я удовлетворен. Когда я правильно выполняю свой долг в соответствии с варной и ашрамом – у меня возникают хорошие отношения со всеми_.»

Особенности нашего воспитания приводят к нагромождению различных психологических защит, комплексов, сценариев и т.п. Конечно это не просто так нам по судьбе досталось… Весь этот мусор может устранить развитие в благоприятной среде.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж в той же лекции говорит: 
«_Нужно создать культуру заботы – знание будет переходить, трансформировать людей. …Персональность обучения, оно не должно ставиться на конвейер. Обучение очень деликатный психофизиологический процесс – в ведах сравнивается с формированием ребенка во чреве матери. Учитель должен поместить ученика своего во чрево энергии знания (видья шакти). В результате на свет должен появиться новый человек, должно произойти второе рождение. …В персональных отношениях с духовным учителем происходит этот деликатный процесс формирования нового человека. При этом человек отождествляет себя с духовным учителем. Один учитель должен быть главным. Ребенок во чреве часть организма. Примерно также и должно происходить в процессе обучения. Это деликатный индивидуальный процесс. Ни в коем случае не поточный. Как ребенок питается от матери, так ученик от учителя получает энергию в виде воодушевления, энтузиазма, опыта счастья жизни в знании. …Близкие личностные отношения между учителем и учеником должны сформироваться. Посвящение – означает приближение дословно. Реальное знание может передаваться только на короткой дистанции. Отсутствие эго в процессе обучения. Обучение основано на смирении со стороны учителя и ученика. Так формируется единое эго (я часть целого, частица). Это эго формируется только в правильной связи_.»

Вот этой среды заботы и глубоких личностных отношений с духовным наставником и не хватает для устранения психологических защит, понимания своей природы, своих обязанностей, соответствующих социальному положению, получения знаний и развития наилучшим образом. Поэтому так важно обрести отношения с духовным наставником (в близкой для вас духовной традиции) и искать общения с доброжелателями, которые следуют таким же путем. Это позволит раскрыться и увидеть себя таким, какой ты есть на самом деле, и начать планомерное развитие. 

Каждому из нас предстоит свой путь развития. Перескакивать на шаг вперед и имитировать возвышенный уровень бесполезно. Быть самим собой это и означает быть настоящим мужчиной. При этом в качестве отдаленного идеала можно помнить о том, что по большому счету настоящий мужчина – это чистый преданный Господа. 
Бхагавад-гита глава 16 тексты 1-3:
«…_Бесстрашие, очищение своего бытия, совершенствование в духовном знании, благотворительность, владение чувствами, совершение жертвоприношений, изучение Вед, совершение аскезы, простота, отказ от насилия, правдивость, негневливость, самоотречение, спокойствие, отсутствие стремления злословить, сострадание ко всем живым существам, отсутствие алчности, мягкость, скромность, решимость, целеустремленность, способность прощать, стойкость, чистота, отсутствие зависти и стремления к почестям - таковы, о сын Бхараты, божественные качества праведных людей, наделенных божественной природой.»_

Кто-то может заметить, что святые люди, как правило, не обладают развитой мускулатурой, лицом супер-героя, не умеют стрелять из всевозможного оружия, т.е. как-то не соответствуют популярному образу агрессивного, прямолинейного мужчины. Резонно также спросить, почему некоторые «святоши» не могут не то что человечество спасти, а банально свою семью поддержать материально. 

И действительно святой человек, как правило, не является объектом привлечения легкомысленных красавиц. И также можно найти множество примеров, когда мужчины, прикрываясь религией, просто отказываются исполнять свои социальные (работа) и семейные обязанности, бросают профессиональное обучение, перестают следить за своим  внешним видом, физическим и т.п. состоянием. Может такой человек вдохновить других развиваться? А можно найти и такие примеры, когда фанатично соблюдаются внешние формы религиозности, а в отношениях с людьми проявляется неоправданная и неуместная жесткость. Это хороший пример?

Но нужно ли стремиться внешне соответствовать популярному образу «всемогущего супергероя» в ущерб внутреннему содержанию? Или сбегать от реальности путем опять-таки внешнего ложного отречения или фанатизма? Конечно нет.

Чтобы стать ответственным, решительным и уверенным – важно понять, что это значит конкретно для моей природы и уклада жизни (роли в семейно-социальных отношениях), что это значит конкретно для моего уровня. Это точка отсчета.

Можно сказать и так: «Ответственность – это то, как мы отвечаем на жизненные обстоятельства. Этому можно и нужно учиться. Решительность важна, когда человек встал на путь знания, до этого напротив важно подвергать сомнению навязываемые идеи. Уверенность – как вера – знания и результат вдохновения жизненным примером и энтузиазмом наставников и единомышленников, когда альтернативы не интересны.» 

Это путь проб и ошибок. В деятельности можно себя проверить, скорректировать представления о себе, изменить требования к себе и ожидания. И все это важно делать под руководством наставника, общаясь с единомышленниками.

Удачи!

----------

